# stolen pigeons



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

I hate hate low life who steals pigeons from other people...im in new mexico in the military and back home i received some nice pigeons from a good friend of mine...earlier this morning i got some news that someone broke into my coop n took all the birds...straight up if u have them n if you return them all no question ask but if later on i find out who u are lets just say u mest with the wrong person...


----------



## orock (Mar 28, 2011)

So sorry to hear that, I know that feeling been there hope you get your birds back.


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Serious? Sorry to hear that man. And you are from MN too? This probably has been on going. Most people left the Minnesota pigeon forum and some left the hobby because of these people stealing birds. Honestly wish I could have some kind of trap ready for when those dick heads show up. Been lucky so far tho. Oh, and what kind of pigeons do you have and when will you return? Don't have more than 30 birds but I can try to breed you some if needed


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

daphilster08- i would like to return back into the game but as of right now i dont know yet...its like i lost hope...its the first time this had happen to me and im pretty mad because those were birds from a well know buddy of my cousins...when im home im always up checking my loft but since ive been down here my dad has and unfortunatly this rainy night/morning it happen...i had racing pigeons all banded n some newborn.


----------



## Revolution Lofts (Aug 7, 2008)

Sorry to hear about your birds getting stolen! It must be an awful feeling. Reminded me of a story my dad told me about a feud that occurred in his village back home in India 20+ years ago. Basically, someone stole a bird from a bandit, and a year later the well known bandit saw a youngster from that hen flying. And he instantly figured out who had stolen his prized hen that had won many competitions (high flyers). The result? 9 or maybe it was 10 people, were killed altogether from both sides because one thing lead to another. 

I despise people that steal birds from people. Truly very low people.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

dvang said:


> I hate hate low life who steals pigeons from other people...im in new mexico in the military and back home i received some nice pigeons from a good friend of mine...earlier this morning i got some news that someone broke into my coop n took all the birds...straight up if u have them n if you return them all no question ask but if later on i find out who u are lets just say u mest with the wrong person...


 Sorry to hear of your stolen pigeons. Unfortunately, it is an experience that people must go through in order to set up a secure loft. Rest assured, you are not alone, even Ludo Claessen had to learn this painful lesson, not once, but twice. Pigeon fanciers are a target of vandals, other fanciers, and members and/or agents of PETA.

Once upon a time, I was a victim of arson, and all of my pigeons died. Been on a crusade ever since, to get fanciers to secure their homes, yards and lofts. 

See this other thread : http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f5/people-trying-to-free-my-pigeons-62225.html?highlight=loft+security


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

dvang said:


> daphilster08- i would like to return back into the game but as of right now i dont know yet...its like i lost hope...its the first time this had happen to me and im pretty mad because those were birds from a well know buddy of my cousins...when im home im always up checking my loft but since ive been down here my dad has and unfortunatly this rainy night/morning it happen...i had racing pigeons all banded n some newborn.


That feeling must be horrible man. I talked to others who had the same thing happen and they were in the same boat. Lost all hope. As said above, when you get home build an invincible loft. With heavy duty locks and cowbells around it. Put up a few trip wires with cow bells if you want lol 

But really though, we have racing homers but not a large amount. However, me and my brother know a lot of renown guys in Minnesota with racing homers so when you are back and in need, let me know. Will do what I can for ya.


----------



## bob prisco (Apr 26, 2012)

*Help*

Sorry , about your lose. When you are ready to get started again , let me know. I can help you with "FREE" birds - you just pay shipping.

You can check us out at www.priscoracingpigeonloft.com
CLICK ON RED BANNER ON FRONT PAGE FOR RACE RESULTS.

FLY IN "CJC" under "brothers loft" 

BROTHERS LOFT - MIKE / BOB


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

thanks guys ill appreciate that alot


----------



## ERIC K (Mar 29, 2010)

I seam to remember a story about missing pigeons in or near the twin cities before. Could it be the same person or people ? I know two guys that have had pigeons stolen from their loft. I think the internet has something to do with the targeting of racing pigeons by the race resultes posted. 

Sorry to hear about your loss and hope you don't give up on the sport.


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

ERIC K- i havent even raced yet...i had pigeons before but this was my first year of having good quality pigeons. they were all my breeders


----------



## hillfamilyloft (Jun 22, 2005)

dvang said:


> I hate hate low life who steals pigeons from other people...im in new mexico in the military and back home i received some nice pigeons from a good friend of mine...earlier this morning i got some news that someone broke into my coop n took all the birds...straight up if u have them n if you return them all no question ask but if later on i find out who u are lets just say u mest with the wrong person...


Let me know when you get out of the service. Swing by the Northwest corner of New Mexico and I will set you up with some nice birds. Serving your country is payment enough for the birds.


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

thank you Sir/Ma'am, if I ever come up there Ill be sure to contact you


----------



## cbx1013 (Aug 12, 2009)

Very nice, people... I just have recreational flyers... nothing pedigreed that a racer would want. Those of you offering such quality birds to help a fellow fancier get back on his game are to be commended.

Sorry to hear about the loss of birds. It sounds like you'll have good options when it's time to rebuild. I hope the culprits are eventually caught.

cbx


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

I hope you get your birds back by some stroke of good luck and that the people responsible are made known to you !


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

ERIC K said:


> I seam to remember a story about missing pigeons in or near the twin cities before. Could it be the same person or people ? I know two guys that have had pigeons stolen from their loft. I think the internet has something to do with the targeting of racing pigeons by the race resultes posted.
> 
> Sorry to hear about your loss and hope you don't give up on the sport.


There are so many thieves in the Twin Cities area. I'm sure there are more than just a few out there. Most of these thieves are just teenagers who don't know how to ask for birds. Other times, they target specific birds to steal and sell. The thing is, if you have your birds flying, it's a beacon for these thieves to find your loft and scope it out. If they see that your loft is not secured, they will wait for a time to break in.Either way, you must secure your loft to prevent losses in the future. I was a victim back in 2006 and took the necessary precautions and haven't had any trouble since.


----------



## Granny Smith (Jul 16, 2011)

I have always thought that Minnesota was made up of really nice people with Midwest hospitality. These statements really surprise me.


----------



## ssyyb2 (Sep 4, 2011)

I've seen the movie Fargo I know what those minnesotans are capable of


----------



## JRNY (Nov 17, 2009)

I used to go to the Minnesota forum . They are always stealing pigeons out there. Whats up with that? No respect out there.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

JRNY said:


> I used to go to the Minnesota forum . They are always stealing pigeons out there. Whats up with that? No respect out there.


That's exactly why I stopped using that worthless forum. Just ignorant people bragging about their homing pigeons. So many guys there just trying to rip off each other with their "pedigreed" birds. And there are those who lurk on the forum just to get the jump on the other guys' lofts.


----------



## ejb3810 (May 21, 2012)

I may be roasted for this,but the facts are the facts. The people in Minnesota that have been most frequently found to be the thieves of racing pigeons are young men who are new to the state. They have a unique mind set that is difficult to comprehend? I am not saying that all young men are bad, but it is confusing when you gift birds to individuals who later are associated with stealing birds from you as well.
Be cautious in your acts of charity and in who you invite to your loft and home.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Granny Smith said:


> I have always thought that Minnesota was made up of really nice people with Midwest hospitality. These statements really surprise me.


 Minnesota, like any other state or city, has crime like murder, rape, assault, vandalism, various crooks and thieves, crimes against persons or property. It is like a plague, no one excepting possibly the President of the United States is safe.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

ejb3810 said:


> I may be roasted for this,but the facts are the facts. The people in Minnesota that have been most frequently found to be the thieves of racing pigeons are young men who are new to the state. They have a unique mind set that is difficult to comprehend? I am not saying that all young men are bad, but it is confusing when you gift birds to individuals who later are associated with stealing birds from you as well.
> Be cautious in your acts of charity and in *who you invite to your loft and home*.


 *You are absolutely 100% right ! *

Tell you one of my little "stories", two "fanciers" come to visit, one asks to use bathroom, and goes through owner's bedroom drawers instead, one distracts an owner while another one puts a bird into a specially made pocket. 

Criminals are criminals. No one would invite strangers into their home to examine and feel the family's gold watches and jewelry, yet when it comes to the gems in the back yard, that could be more valuable then all the cash and jewelry in the house, and people get stupid.

The above "story", is not the worse scenario which could occur, one could also fall victim to crimes against one's person, you are in a good position if a criminal decided he liked what he saw, and just decided to was going to take it all , with a gun to your head, you and your family could be in a whole heap of trouble. Kidnapping, rape, assault, murder they now all a possibility.


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Great replies guys. Minnesotans in general are actually really good people. I have not met many bad people here and have lived here my whole life.. 

Here comes the stereotype. A few years ago the pigeon stealing was just horrible! They were getting people from every angle! I am not racist or judging but all these thieves came out to be Hmong teenagers. I know dvang's username sounds like he could be from that decent, but I am not saying all of them are bad. I have plenty of hmong pigeon friends, some of which are the top racing guys in the state. However, this is the group of people that were accounted for ALL the thieves that were caught..

Oh, and some of them even found out their own cousins were stealing their racing birds... Very sad. 

This made the pigeon hobby in Minnesota a very hostile place! The old Caucasian gentlemen were pissed and raging. To this day, many race clubs won't allow hmong kids to join. It is very sad but honestly the bad ones ruined it for the rest of us. I am 50% Asian myself and I can still see the hesitation from some of the people putting trust in the people like me who look ethnic. 

My advice. 
1) Get it secured ASAP. And I mean multiple pad locks at LEAST.
2) Only bring 100% trusted people to your loft. 
3) Get yourself a German Shepherd puppy and train it to protect your loft. 
Here is Rocky. He scared of many of hooliganis and thieves.
Rest in peace buddy!


----------



## dvang (Sep 22, 2010)

Yes I'm Hmong and I know what you guys mean...not to be racist agains my own kind but I been raising birds there for a whole with no problem but then new Hmong ppl came n my coop just happen to get hit...

I'm planning to make the loft stronger have more protection, just pretty much be ready if they come again...not to be mean but i wish they do come again they'll get a surprise...


----------



## daphilster08 (May 22, 2012)

Good to hear man. Glad you are going to protect your loft and make it stronger.. 

Like I said if you need anything let me know


----------

